# Packing To Go On First Trip



## trailerguy06 (Feb 6, 2006)

We are leaving for our first trip in a couple of weeks to Charleston and Savannah. Where can we get packing ideas? Does everything need to be in boxes on the floor while we travel the interstates? Are there specific items that would be better in the Suburban rather than in the trailer?
Trailerguy06
28RSDS/suburban 2500


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have the same trailer and almost nothing is in the trailer. Put stuff away in the cabinets. A few have had a door open during travel, I have not. The front compartment can hold a lot so watch the weight you load. Most of the storage is in the front ( I assume to offset the extra weight of the rear slide some), just do not overload it. If you travel with empty water tanks, that helps the weight.

John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, trailerguy06!! *action action

We pack the trailer as if we are living in it as a home. Above the kitchen sink are all our dishes, cups, napkins, etc. Silverware is in the kitchen drawers, as well as hotpads, etc. Each kid has a small tote that can fit in the bunk cabinet (have to turn it on edge to get it in the cabinet, then they stack in there together.

All food stuffs are in the pantry to the left of the fridge. Sometimes the pantry doors pop open when in transit, but there are fixes to that found elsewhere on the site. We just toss a sleeping bag on the floor to keep the bottom door closed and use a box of Glad Wrap to block the drawer inside the pantry from pushing the pantry door open.

Lawn chairs, outside type stuff is all in the front storage pass through. This includes grass mats for outside the doors, tools, tire changing tools, extension cord, blocks for the wheels, etc.

If you want a very basic starter list of what to keep in the trailer, here is one:

Basic Packing List

Personally, I leave the alarm clocks at home.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just pack everything away where you want things to be.
You may have a couple of drawers and door pop open during travel which will tell you 
which ones need to be adjusted or replaced.
The only thing we keep on the floor is coolers and fire wood
Have a nice trip out and ley us know how it went.

Don


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Congrats Trailerguy. As far as packing goes, just like the others said go ahead and pack. You don't want to pack again at the campground. Also, like the other John said, if you are going to a park with hookups don't fill your water tank. Just put a little in just in case. That will save 400 plus pounds. Oh yeah, and don't forget to have fun.

John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

trailerguy06.

I would be sure to remove "everything" from the counter tops and table. If not, it will be in the floor when you get to the camp site. I set both my tvs in the bedroom floor where they won't turn over and lay some loose items on the bed. Never had a problem with cabinet door coming open and things falling out. sunny

Enjoy that first trip.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We load the camper at the beginning of the season with can goods, bathing suits, light jackets, and the bathroom stuff. We load the kitchen with the plates and stuff, we reload after everytrip so we can hook and run at just about anytime.

The only stuff we leave on the floor is the beer cooler and the TV's.

Pack up and head out.....have fun!!!!

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

No reason not to use all those wonderful cabinets you paid for.

Just remember to secure the drawers in the cabinets, as the heavier ones tend to slide open during travel.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Ditto here. We keep the tt stocked to leave at a moments notice. The only thing we have to add is food and clothes and of course DW's makeup bag.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Ditto. The only thing we add before a trip is clothing which is put directly in the closets (suitcases just get in the way) and food which is put directly in the fridge (turn it on while you drive or we start it the night before). The only thing on the floor is a tote for tools, etc., which is snuggly under the bunks in the corner (so it doesn't slide around and damage the floor). We also only pack/unpack basic stuff (supplies, canned goods, dishes, etc.) once per season.

Good luck and most importantly, HAVE FUN.


----------

